# Ferries now being cancelled from some ports



## Penny13 (Mar 14, 2020)

Brittany Ferries
					






					www.brittany-ferries.co.uk


----------



## peter palance (Mar 14, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> Brittany Ferries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not suprised . the time to worry is when its at  your throught ,after that,pray it dont get u,ferry or no ferry ok. pj


----------



## witzend (Mar 14, 2020)

This was on the cards as no one wanting to travel out ship was unprofitable travelling loaded just one way


----------

